# Cold and Flu Prevention Bar



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think these turned out good.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting what is in them?


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 20, 2007)

I used essential oils. ravensara, niaouli, fennel, and bay laurel. Very herbal smelling.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks very "healing!"    Nice job! 8) 

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Paul! I'm still anticipating my TOG mold!! Can't wait.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm working 10 to 12 hour days, 6 days per week.  In another topic about ash, I mentioned you would get your mold next week, and never, ever have ash again!  I have never in over 2-1/2 years had a single case of ash.

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 21, 2007)

That is great news Paul! I'm excited...!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 22, 2007)

I like them they look awesome!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Very pretty soap! The color and the texture, and the layering.....very professional-looking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

I LIKE IT! 
I made a Eucalyptus and Peppermint.. STRONG :shock: LOL 

I think its very pretty! What are the speckles in the top?


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 23, 2007)

Smelli - the speckles are peppermint leaves. Thank you all for the great comments!


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 27, 2007)

Incredible! I love the look of soaps like these....very "spa-like".

Great job!


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you for that compliment Brian, this is my favorite bar i've made so far!


----------

